# What's The Best Tire?



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

I know there have been several threads on this topic but thought we could kick it around once more. I need to replace 2 of my Duro's. they have cracks in the side walls that make me uncomfortable. One looks fairly deep and goes almost from the rim to the thread.
I think it is probably my fault they have been sitting on plastic levelers for 4 months and not quite all the way on. They are also on the side that faces the sun most of the day. The other two look OK.
So what are the best tires? If change only 2 should the new ones be on the same axle or does it matter. The OB is 2 years old and I probably only have 3500 miles in the tires.

Next time I'm not going to use it for a while i'll level it with some 2X6's instead.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I've heard good things about maxxis, towmaster and titan. Our mechanic just put a set of bct's on the trialer, he knows how I am about taking care of things and I trust him. They're radials and look pretty good, we'll see how they hold up.

mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

To answer your other question, yes, the new ones should be on the same axle.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

My tires are about 3 years old now and are showing wear like yours. Soooo I am going to follow this thread and see what shakes out!

Thanks for the post!

Eric


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

It's interesting how people get such a wide range of lifespans out of trailer tires, some 1 year, others 2 or three and still others much longer. Our duro tires had no cracking and about 1/4 to 1/3 of their tread left when we changed them. The only reason we got new ones is the duros were 6 years old and it's recommended to change trailer tires after 5 or 6 years regardless of visible condition.

My wife was pretty to the point when she told me she'd rather spend the 400 for new tires than have a blowout or something worse while on vacation.

Mike


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

I have Maxxis on my trailer and about 4K miles on them and they don't look worn at all. When I was looking I didn't know Cooper made ST tires but they sure do and I would have given them a try. I also would have given Titan tires a try. I have them on my ATV and no more dented rims once I put them on.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I just replaced all of mine with Maxxis 8008ST radials after reading many good reviews and could find no bad. I would however be very cautious about the Goodyear Marathon trailer tires as there are a great many bad reviews out there.

Good Luck


----------



## tb7150 (Aug 1, 2007)

Ahhhhhhh, and to think I just bought the Goodyears............My luck!!!!!! At least better than the Milestars (so far)......


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Tim said:


> Ahhhhhhh, and to think I just bought the Goodyears............My luck!!!!!! At least better than the Milestars (so far)......


Hopefully you'll be OK. The Marathons are a strange bird. It seems that they are either just fine, or will suffer sidewall blowouts while they are still quite new. It's strange reading all the reviews out there. You would think they were two different tires.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I replaced with Tow Masters. This was on the advice of the owner of the shop where I buy tires for our fleet at work. They seem to be excellent. The ride smoothed out very noticeably compared with the Duro's.

Walter


----------

